# Latin and Spanish



## Terra88

There is a difference between Spanish and Latin I'm aware of that but where is Latin originated from? Is it part of a dialect in Spain?

I've been confuse about this.


----------



## Outsider

Hi.

If you do a web search, you will find lots of information about the histories of Spanish and Latin, better explained than I ever could. Basically, Spanish is a descendent of Latin.


----------



## Terra88

Yeah searching in the web did came through my mind. anyway, thank you Outsider.


----------



## Southropia

Hello, I am afraid Latin and modern Spanish are not similar. The similarity is mainly in the roots of words. 
If you know some Latin word it sometimes could be possible to have a good idea about what modern Spanish word means.


----------



## Deccius

Southropia said:


> The similarity is mainly in the roots of words.
> If you know some Latin word it sometimes could be possible to have a good idea about what modern Spanish word means.



Yes, that's true, but even knowing the Latin word isn't all that helpful sometimes.  For example, the Spanish word "helado" ("ice cream") doesn't appear to be a Latin derivative at first.  However, after learning that the said word is the past participle of the verb "helar" it is easier to see that "helado" comes from the Latin word "gelare" (to freeze).


----------



## Spectre scolaire

Terra88 said:
			
		

> There is a difference between Spanish and Latin I'm aware of that but where is Latin originated from? Is it part of a dialect in





			
				Terra88 said:
			
		

> Spain? I've been confuse[sic] about this.


With all respect – this must be a joke! –and a rather silly one at that.

*Rule 1.* when posting a message in _WordReference Forums_ is:




> Look for the answer in the dictionary first.


 
_Outsider_ patiently points out the existence of the web (to which _Terra88_ obviously has access), but what do we get? 




			
				Terra88 said:
			
		

> Yeah searching in the web did came[sic!] through my mind. anyway, thank you Outsider.


In another posting we read:




Terra88 said:


> Per favore. Non parlo Italiano. But I'm trying to learn bit by bit.


Bravo!

In a third posting we read:




Terra88 said:


> If you happen to need any help in translations of English, Italian, Mandarin, Cantonese and Hokkien fluently, do ask. French or Spanish*[sic!]* should be okay too.


I’d be thrilled...


----------



## Terra88

I've looked through webs. But I'd rather hear from people. because at times, it'll be easier asking someone than to figure out what the web has said. What's more, I'd get to read discussions about the topic. That's the only way to start a discussion.

Anyway, more replies about Spanish and Latin are welcome. I'd be great to read more about it. Thank you.


----------



## Outsider

If you want replies, you should ask specific questions. It's a little too much to expect an essay on the history of and relation between Spanish and Latin from us, don't you think?


----------



## Flaminius

The original question was as follows;


> [W]here is Latin originated from? Is it part of a dialect in Spain?



*Spectre scolaire* has already answered both of them.  Please stick to this topic in keeping with forum rule #9, which your participation in these forums assumes that you have read, understood, and will consistently abide by.


----------

